# Speckled Trout Ideas



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Well we went out last night and caught dinner... 9 specks and 4 redfish... I am blackening the reds, but want a new idea cooking the specks. Normally I bake them or grill them... But want some ideas for cooking and seasoning. Thanks ahead of time...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Adicted2Fishn said:


> Well we went out last night and caught dinner... 9 specks and 4 redfish... I am blackening the reds, but want a new idea cooking the specks. Normally I bake them or grill them... But want some ideas for cooking and seasoning. Thanks ahead of time...


Almandine... Easy to prepare and taste great.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

What does that mean???


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Soak in italian dressing overnight then bread in Zaterians southern style and pan fry! Simply but good. For some reason it dont taste the same when deep fryed.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Almondine. lightly flour filets, melt a good bit of butter. cook filet in butter till GBD. remove and cook sliced almonds, finish with lenon juice and worchester sauce. just google trout almandine recipe


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I Loves me some ceviche made with specks


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

go with aqua uno thats what i have always done


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Boil.......................in hot oil, around 350 degrees.

Rick


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Use your best crab cake recipe and sub the trout for the crab. serve over a linguini pasta nest cooked in lots of basil and garlic. Dress with a lemon bernaise sauce and garnish wih fresh mint leaves / whole for pretty. you will earn a chef hat my friend!


----------

